

How 'horrendous failure' led to Rock Band - UsNThem
http://money.cnn.com/2009/09/03/smallbusiness/harmonix_rock_band_startup_story/?postversion=2009090304

======
ezy
Since when do you _make_ music with Rock Band? Their PR may say otherwise, but
I think they kind of lost the plot on the way to finger-DDR.

